# Work experience reduced in ACS assessment



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. 
In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.

After I asked for reason, they replied that they have not considered my current employment since in reference letter its written From 27/05/2010 to *Till date*.
They cannot accept *till date and want valid date* . They said they cannot modify my work experience and will have to apply to re assessment which will cost more $350 more. I am losing 5 points due to this mistake.I do not want to spend more money on ACS assessment.

Please answer my following queries.
1) My query is if I show *8 years* of work experience in *EOI*, which is *not *in *sync *with *ACS assessment will it be acceptable*. I have all the required documents from my current employer ie joining letter, promotion letter,etc. Will there be any issues during the DIAC if the work experience is not in sync as mentioned in ACS assessment.
2) I am waiting for my IELTS result. With 6 yrs of experience I am getting 55 points and with 8yrs of experience I am getting 60 points. So assuming that if I get less than 7 Band in IELTS can I apply for EOI with 60 points (considering 8 yrs of work experience).
3) Do you suggest to apply for ACS re assessment ? 

Request you to please answer my queries.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


When is your result due? 
How much score are you expecting? 7 band would make you 65 points with current acs result, right?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


Hey, don't wait for anything of you can get your ref letter modified from your employer.

If I were you, I will take or forward this to my employer and make them understand what ACS is behind with this proof. Then give a proper email to your emmployer as a self declaration that you are requesting this end date as date of issue of letter ONLY FOR ACS ASSESSMENT PROCESS along with attaching ACS email as your proof. I think it should work. And go for options like revaluation of your acs or reappeal as the case fits you. These are given clearly in ACS website. Even if you go for reassessment by paying 450 AUD no harm in that as you can be sure to have +be assessment with 8 years as they have already confirmed you.

Because considering time and safety of having confirmed eligibility criteria, I think 450 AUD is negligible amount. Along with that if you get 7 in ielts, your points definitely increase to 65 
Do let us know how you go. 

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


1. Yes, you can claim 8 years experience in your EOI, provided that you have all the paperwork to prove the years of experience that you are claiming. Skills assessment are no longer as useful as they used to be and only serves to prove that you have an occupation that is on the SOL list. DIAC will conduct their own assessment, which looks primarily at post-degree experience.

2. Provided that you score at least 6 in each band, you can submit your EOI, though you won't score any points against the English language requirements. You can retake the test if required and update your EOI at any point prior to receiving an invitation.

3. No, it's pointless and a waste of money. If you can prove the 8 years experience, the DIAC will award you the points for such. Bear in mind that DIAC calculates your experience on the day of the application.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hi Maz,


Very useful answer for saving time and money for applicants.
Does DIAC consider the experience that is not consider by ACS in middle years. For example, mine has been assessed by ACS positively for 4 years 10 months overseas and 2 years Australia. In the overseas, I had total of 5 years 2 months experience and ACS has not consider 4 months in that, due to the insufficient references.

Could you please advice whether to go for review of the assessment with ACS or submit the more evidences for those dates to DIAC when application finalised?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
VSR


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear all,
I have also the same situation like the case explained above. I have totally more than 9 years of experience and ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months which is from my first 3 companies. I have been working in a company in Saudi Arabia from 2009 July 26 onwards (3 years and 5 months) and ACS has not assessed this experience because of the format of the work reference letter.

Therefore, last week again I have applied with suggested work reference letter but in that I mentioned the ‘To Date’ for the current employment is TILL DATE and now I think ACS will not assess the current experience.

I have all the documents to prove my experience (offer letter, contract letter, salary slips, bank statement, work permit, visa stamp page of passport and full office contact details with my extension number). I have my previous assessment letter with 5 years and 9 months experience and cleared IELTS with 6.5 and above for all bands.

Question: 1 Can I apply for NSW state sponsorship with the current assessment result which is 5 year and 9 months experience.

Question: 2. Do I need to wait for the assessment result which is currently 'In Progress'?

Please note with 5.9 years of experience I have only 50 points.

Please reply,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

vangareddy said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> Very useful answer for saving time and money for applicants.
> Does DIAC consider the experience that is not consider by ACS in middle years. For example, mine has been assessed by ACS positively for 4 years 10 months overseas and 2 years Australia. In the overseas, I had total of 5 years 2 months experience and ACS has not consider 4 months in that, due to the insufficient references.
> ...


There is no need to go for reassessment because as I said, the skills assessment only proves that you have a skills on the SOL list and DIAC have been known on a number of occasions to overrule ACS' assessment of the candidate's experience. 

For your visa, DIAC will award you points for every year of experience that you can substantiate and prove, using acceptable documents such as reference letters, payslips, contact, etc. If you have proof to back up the years of experience you are claiming, then you can submit this to DIAC when you apply for your visa. DIAC is also aware that by the time you receive an invitation, you could have obtained an extra few months of experience which would not have been picked up on your skills assessment. Be warned though, if you overstate your experience and end up scoring less points than what you had on your EOI, your visa will be automatically refused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear all,
> I have also the same situation like the case explained above. I have totally more than 9 years of experience and ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months which is from my first 3 companies. I have been working in a company in Saudi Arabia from 2009 July 26 onwards (3 years and 5 months) and ACS has not assessed this experience because of the format of the work reference letter.
> 
> Therefore, last week again I have applied with suggested work reference letter but in that I mentioned the ‘To Date’ for the current employment is TILL DATE and now I think ACS will not assess the current experience.
> ...


Can someone comment on this issue please?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear All,

I'm submitting Self Declaration for all the companies that i am claiming experience for, since, from none of them am able to receive hr ref letter for the purpose osf ACS assessment.

Does this create a problem or is absolutely fine? Did any of you claimed this way?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Scorpio9,

ACS clearly stated in their website that they are not accepting the self declaration letters. Many expat members already mentioned it and they even got rejections of self declaration document submissions from ACS. Please go through ACS website for the recent information about the acceptable documents that are consider for assessment.

Regards
VSR


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

vangareddy said:


> Dear Scorpio9,
> 
> ACS clearly stated in their website that they are not accepting the self declaration letters. Many expat members already mentioned it and they even got rejections of self declaration document submissions from ACS. Please go through ACS website for the recent information about the acceptable documents that are consider for assessment.
> 
> ...


Dear Vangareddy

My apologies. What i meant was Statuary Declaration from Manager from both the companies.

Does this cause any issue?


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

vangareddy said:


> Dear Scorpio9,
> 
> ACS clearly stated in their website that they are not accepting the self declaration letters. Many expat members already mentioned it and they even got rejections of self declaration document submissions from ACS. Please go through ACS website for the recent information about the acceptable documents that are consider for assessment.
> 
> ...



======
Hi,

I have read the ACS guidelines regarding certification of documents but I am still not sure regarding the Avaya certification of completion. It is downloadable to your Avaya account but there were no signatures on it. I have asked avaya helpdesk and said that it is globally accepted. Do i need to have it signed by someone or is it okay to present it as is?


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


Hi All,

I've applied for ACS on 12-Nov-2012 and for my current employer I've submitted the reference letter from colleague . This reference letter is written in eStamp paper and is also notarised .
I've also mentioned the current employement date as 02/2012 to *Till date*. But the stamp paper having issue date and there is also a date mentioned by the Notary.
Will ACS consider my current experience or like gwaikar they will ignore it ?

Regards
Vijay


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

I believe this wont matter. DIAC will conduct it's own assessment and will have the final say with regards to giving you points on your work experience. ACS job is to make sure that your skills are suitable for immigration. Just make sure that you can prove whatever you have declared in your EOI.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear all,
> I have also the same situation like the case explained above. I have totally more than 9 years of experience and ACS has assessed only 5 years and 9 months which is from my first 3 companies. I have been working in a company in Saudi Arabia from 2009 July 26 onwards (3 years and 5 months) and ACS has not assessed this experience because of the format of the work reference letter.
> 
> Therefore, last week again I have applied with suggested work reference letter but in that I mentioned the ‘To Date’ for the current employment is TILL DATE and now I think ACS will not assess the current experience.
> ...


Any comments please?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Any comments please?


I guess you should have 55 points for SS - right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I guess you should have 55 points for SS - right?


Yes, I should have 55 point and I have 55 point if ACS assess my full experience. But they didn't assess 3.5 years experience.


----------



## Debasree (Oct 25, 2012)

*Confusion regarding claiming of points*



Maz25 said:


> There is no need to go for reassessment because as I said, the skills assessment only proves that you have a skills on the SOL list and DIAC have been known on a number of occasions to overrule ACS' assessment of the candidate's experience.
> 
> For your visa, DIAC will award you points for every year of experience that you can substantiate and prove, using acceptable documents such as reference letters, payslips, contact, etc. If you have proof to back up the years of experience you are claiming, then you can submit this to DIAC when you apply for your visa. DIAC is also aware that by the time you receive an invitation, you could have obtained an extra few months of experience which would not have been picked up on your skills assessment. Be warned though, if you overstate your experience and end up scoring less points than what you had on your EOI, your visa will be automatically refused.


Hi Maz25,
I am new to this forum. There is a certain query that has been bothering me for sometime now. I would be really grateful if you could clear it up before i apply for the visa.

I have around 8 years of IT experience, which consists of initially starting as a software engineer(2 years), then senior software engineer(2 years) and then moving on to the role of a solution architect(3 years) in company 1 and finally a business analyst(1.5 years) in company 2.While applying for my ACS, i stated 8 years of experience for the role of BA since i thought the roles of software engineer and solution architect were closely related to the BA role. My ACS was positive and they calculated 7 years(2+2+3) of experience in Company 1 with the last held role of solution architect and 1.5 years in Company 2 with the role of BA.

While applying for EOI, i claimed 15 points for more than 8 years of experience. The total points came to 60 and i got an invitation to apply on the 3rd of Dec'12. Now i am confused as to whether i'm really eligible to claim those 15 points for work experience because if i'm not, I think my Visa would be refused on the grounds of over-claiming of points.

I read this thread and thought of asking you guys for help...Please help me if you have an idea regarding this. Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Scropio,

Thats perfect, you have to make sure that all your roles and responsibilities should be matched to ACS skill code which you request.

Cheers


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


You can call helpline and directly talk to Officer. This will resolve issue quickly.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Scorpio

Why don't you approach your friend too who is in Australia who you have taken our ACS Letter document formats to for assessment before many of us apply to ACS. I think he should be able to tell you if you are ok with this SD format as you have taken some of our documents to him and got the response.

You may have to provide documents from all your earlier 2 employers and the current company as well and as someone pointed out here rightly, no SD documents are entertained majory, however in certain cases !


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Scorpio
> 
> Why don't you approach your friend too who is in Australia who you have taken our ACS Letter document formats to for assessment before many of us apply to ACS. I think he should be able to tell you if you are ok with this SD format as you have taken some of our documents to him and got the response.
> 
> You may have to provide documents from all your earlier 2 employers and the current company as well and as someone pointed out here rightly, no SD documents are entertained majory, however in certain cases !


Cartisol

I am not asking abt format. Wish u could better read my post. I only have two companies which includes my current company.

How come you started assuming about me buddy????


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

Scorpio, what about your ACS application? Did you submit it?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Scorpio, what about your ACS application? Did you submit it?


Dear Jose,

Not yet i applied. I still need to get some certificates notarised, which are in my home town. Am waiting for them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Jose,
> 
> Not yet i applied. I still need to get some certificates notarised, which are in my home town. Am waiting for them.


Dear Scorpio,
Read somewhere that holidays for ACS will start from 22nd December to 2nd of January.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Dear Scorpio,
> Read somewhere that holidays for ACS will start from 22nd December to 2nd of January.


Jose,

Very much thanks for the info. I better hurry up to get the things done faster as you hv rightly suggested.

My daughter wasnt well so i couldnt travel to my hometown to get those certificates. 

BTW hoz your things going on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Jose,
> 
> Very much thanks for the info. I better hurry up to get the things done faster as you hv rightly suggested.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your daughter is not well. Better arrange someone in your hometown and get it fast.
Form my side waiting for ACS result and preparing for IELTS. Last time I couldn't able to score 7 in each and got 6.5+


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Waiting for ACS result and preparing for IELTS. Last time I couldn't able to score 7 in each and got 6.5+


Jose,

No doubt you will be through ACS. Let me know if you need any help with IELTS. When is your exam and hoz your prep? In what section did you score 6.5 last time?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Jose,
> 
> No doubt you will be through ACS. Let me know if you need any help with IELTS. When is your exam and hoz your prep? In what section did you score 6.5 last time?


Thanks for the offer.

I didn't book the exam yet and most probably it will be on 2nd of February. I got 6.5 for listening and W 7, S 7 and R 7.5. I may apply for NSW SS once I get the ACS result but trying for 189 with IELTS 7.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

JoseThomas said:


> Thanks for the offer.
> 
> I didn't book the exam yet and most probably it will be on 2nd of February. I got 6.5 for listening and W 7, S 7 and R 7.5. I may apply for NSW SS once I get the ACS result but trying for 189 with IELTS 7.


Oh thats good. Rightly said, try to prefer for 189.


----------



## fatemaster (Dec 7, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


Dear gwaikar,
Please take a look at the assessment guidelines provided in the ACS website. Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

It is clearly stated on page 9:

The employment duration is calculated on the, “from and to” dates on the employer reference. If there is no, “to date” on the employment reference; the date the reference was written will be used.

Kindly check whether you have date on the document provided.


All the very best !

from
FateMaster


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Please help, I am quite confuse about the minimum work experience for ICT business analyst. Is it 5 years or 3 years work experience is enough to get 10 points on positive ACS assessment?


----------



## fatemaster (Dec 7, 2012)

*Hi gwaikar*

The below is note available in the ACS assessment guidelines....hence there should be no issue with your case...go for review.

Please Note: experience can only be calculated until the date of the submission of your application. The ‘to date’ will be obtained from the employment reference or the submission date of your application; whichever comes first.

So assessor should consider your date of application submission....


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

krema said:


> Please help, I am quite confuse about the minimum work experience for ICT business analyst. Is it 5 years or 3 years work experience is enough to get 10 points on positive ACS assessment?


2 years is the minimum years of experience required.
3years experience will get 5 points
5 years experience will get 10 points
and 8 + years will get 15points (MAX)

--Cheema


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

So I really need to wait till feb2013 to have 5 points and hope it will all be credited.

Thanks Cheema



Cheema said:


> 2 years is the minimum years of experience required.
> 3years experience will get 5 points
> 5 years experience will get 10 points
> and 8 + years will get 15points (MAX)
> ...


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

*Invitation received for visa type 189.*



Maz25 said:


> 1. Yes, you can claim 8 years experience in your EOI, provided that you have all the paperwork to prove the years of experience that you are claiming. Skills assessment are no longer as useful as they used to be and only serves to prove that you have an occupation that is on the SOL list. DIAC will conduct their own assessment, which looks primarily at post-degree experience.
> 
> 2. Provided that you score at least 6 in each band, you can submit your EOI, though you won't score any points against the English language requirements. You can retake the test if required and update your EOI at any point prior to receiving an invitation.
> 
> 3. No, it's pointless and a waste of money. If you can prove the 8 years experience, the DIAC will award you the points for such. Bear in mind that DIAC calculates your experience on the day of the application.


Hi Maz25,

Thank you for your guidance. I have submitted the EOI with 8 years experience as per your suggestion and got the invitation for visa type 189 today. Following are my details
ACS assessment +ve with 6.3 yrs exp (actual exp is 8+ yrs)
IELTS details : R:7.5,L:7.5,W:7,S:7.5
EOI submitted : 14/12/2012.
Invitation received : 17/12/2012.

This forum has provided me very helpful information due to which I was able to reach this stage . Senior forum members request you to answer my following queries
1) What all documents are required for DIAC. The document list mentioned in the checklist is not very clear. I am married and have 1yr old kid so do I need to upload the marriage and kid's birth certificate also?
2) I have not claimed any points for my wife.So for dependent is it required for her to provide any declaration that her education was in English. If so is there any template or standard form for this purpose?
3) Do I need to upload the documents related to my wife during the initial DIAC process or that can be done later?
4) The payment can be made by any other means like DD or only by credit card?
5) Do I need to send the hard copy of the documents by courier or just upload the scanned copy.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> Thank you for your guidance. I have submitted the EOI with 8 years experience as per your suggestion and got the invitation for visa type 189 today. Following are my details
> ACS assessment +ve with 6.3 yrs exp (actual exp is 8+ yrs)
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Do you know why your work experience was reduce from 8+ to 6.3 years?


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> Thank you for your guidance. I have submitted the EOI with 8 years experience as per your suggestion and got the invitation for visa type 189 today. Following are my details
> ACS assessment +ve with 6.3 yrs exp (actual exp is 8+ yrs)
> ...


As I said earlier for my current employer in the reference letter its mentioned as 24/05/2010 to Till date. So 2yrs exp is not considered since they need a valid date not Till date.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi gwaikar

When ever you have funds 3060 AUD ready in credit card and all you documents you should click apply visa button in skill select. 

Once you have started the process and have clicked on apply visa button dont click that button again. You can fill ur visa application and can take as much time u want (upto 60 days max). Even if ur application is incomplete u can save and log off.. Next time when u want to access ur application go to skill select and see right hand side links - One link would say - Continue online saved appl u always need to click this to get back to ur existing opened application.

Fill in ur application and make sure e visa app is same as EOI app. NO DEVEATION at all !! Then on last page pay fees 3060 AUD and then document upload link will be enabled.. Upload all documents - 

PASSPORT
ACADEMIC CERTIFICATES - STARTING CLASS 10. EVERYTHING...
EMPLOYEMENT CERTIFICATE - ANY LETTER U HAVE APPOINTMENT, PROMOTION, APRAISAL, PAY SLIPS ETC ETC - EVERYTHING...
BANK STATEMENT - SHOWING SALARY CREDIT.
TAX RETURNS AND FORM 16
IELTS SCORE CARD
ACS SKILL ASSESSMENT
MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE/ BIRTH CERTIFICATE

2. Your wife need minimum IELTS score of 4.5, or she can provide proof of her education throughout in ENglish medium.
3.It is better of you pay through credit card, its faster otherwise DD may take one month to process there in aus.
4.No need to send the hard copies now,just scan them and upload on the portal.

best of Luck 

~Cheema



gwaikar said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> Thank you for your guidance. I have submitted the EOI with 8 years experience as per your suggestion and got the invitation for visa type 189 today. Following are my details
> ACS assessment +ve with 6.3 yrs exp (actual exp is 8+ yrs)
> ...


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Cheema said:


> Hi gwaikar
> 
> When ever you have funds 3060 AUD ready in credit card and all you documents you should click apply visa button in skill select.
> 
> ...


Please clarify me on the following:

1. All documents you mentioned here, should be notarized the way we did for ACS ?

2. Passport front and back alone is enough and I have some Visa pages...? or full 36 pages ? 

3. How long the Bank Statement should be for ? is it that we need to go and collect from the Bank manually with seal and sign as because the Banks like ICICI/HDFC charge a huge amount for more than 3 months statement  Or just the PDF or CSV/Text file that we generate from online internet banking is enough ? This question arised for me because, in the online statement we generate, say in text format, its editable (So how the DIAC would trust that its true copy)... 

4. Right from 10th class certificates needed :0 I heard only from college.

5. If suppose we don't have form 16 and or Tax return, will there be problem ? 

Thanks


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> There is no need to go for reassessment because as I said, the skills assessment only proves that you have a skills on the SOL list and DIAC have been known on a number of occasions to overrule ACS' assessment of the candidate's experience.
> 
> For your visa, DIAC will award you points for every year of experience that you can substantiate and prove, using acceptable documents such as reference letters, payslips, contact, etc. If you have proof to back up the years of experience you are claiming, then you can submit this to DIAC when you apply for your visa. DIAC is also aware that by the time you receive an invitation, you could have obtained an extra few months of experience which would not have been picked up on your skills assessment. Be warned though, if you overstate your experience and end up scoring less points than what you had on your EOI, your visa will be automatically refused.



Hi Maz25, 

I struck up right here. I posted the following question in another post and got the few responses. I am in doubt. Please advice.

If ACS experience and DIAC experience during EOI is different , would this cause any issues or problems.?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ssessment-processing-time-129.html#post994354


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...



Hi gwaikar, 

Hope you are doing good. 

How far your are in the process ?

Does the work experience different between ACS and DIAC caused any issues for you ? Let me know.


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have lodged the application on 6th Jan and currently waiting for CO allocation. I have all the proof for my work experience so keeping my fingers crossed hoping that DIAC will evaluate my correct work exp (8+ yrs) rather than assessed by ACS(6.3 yrs).

Are you also in the same boat and facing the same problem. Please respond


----------



## Swamy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, 

Can some one please tell me what chances I have to be eligible. 
I am a Mechanical Engg
I have more more than 13 years of experience and currently in India
I am 40 year old now
Spouse details
She is a BCoM Grad
My wife has worked as Admin/PR in a Shcool for more than 3 years. Her experience also covers some level of Accounting as well (which skill can does she need to assess against among the SOI) 
She also completed her Montessori course from a London based Institue. Shes does not have a experience yet so can she show this skill under 'Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher 241111 ' and will that help gain 5 points?

Also, for IELTS will they consider the Avg of the four sections or each of them seperately!

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Swamy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one please tell me what chances I have to be eligible.
> I am a Mechanical Engg
> ...


Hi Swamy,

You have good chances of becoming eligible.
Your age will 40 will give you 15 points
Your experience is more than 8 years, that will give you 15 points
You are mechanical engineer that will give you 15 points
The total comes to 45 and to be eligible one needs 60 points (provided it is not increased after 1 July 2013)
You are short for 15 points, however

You can get 10 points by scoring 7 band in each module of IELTS exam (General Training)
By applying for State sponsorship and getting positive feedback you get 5 points.

This comes to 60 points and you are eligible.

Initially you have to get 7 band in each module of IELTS. Once u get that, then it makes sense to proceed ahead.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

do update me about ur outcome


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 6th Jan and currently waiting for CO allocation. I have all the proof for my work experience so keeping my fingers crossed hoping that DIAC will evaluate my correct work exp (8+ yrs) rather than assessed by ACS(6.3 yrs).
> 
> Are you also in the same boat and facing the same problem. Please respond


do update me about your outcome


----------



## Swamy (Apr 14, 2013)

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi Swamy,
> 
> You have good chances of becoming eligible.
> Your age will 40 will give you 15 points
> ...


Hi Madhu,

I recieved the IELTS scores as below,

Listening=8, Reading=7, Writing=6.5, Speaking=6.5. Overall=7

Though, I am slightly happy with this considering I had not preparation, but I dont think this score helps anyway except that, this is more than the eligibilites nos. As I understand, I need to get 7 each to get 10pts and 8 each to get 20pts. They dont consider the Overall score right?

Thanks,
Swamy


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Swamy said:


> Hi Madhu,
> 
> I recieved the IELTS scores as below,
> 
> ...


Hi Swamy, 
You are right, to get 10 points you should score 7 band in each. You have mentioned that you did'nt prepare for exam. If you prepare thoroughly I don't think you will have any problem in getting the required score. If possible join some classes. There is book Barron's IELTS which will be great help for you in writing module. Moreover I am having sample writing material for letters and essays which i will mail to you ( check your spam mails) . This can be helpful in getting the much needed points for writing tasks.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Swamy said:


> Hi Madhu,
> 
> I recieved the IELTS scores as below,
> 
> ...


Hi Swamy,

I am unable to send you private message. Send me mail at [email protected] so that I can give you writing material


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

*Experience mismatch*

Hi All,

I just got my positive skills assessment.

I have more than 3 yrs of experience as of now.

I submitted my application in march and at that time my experience was 3 yrs and 1 month.

Now when i got my letter the experience is as follows:

02/10 - 04/11 (1yrs 2mths)
*****
*****
INDIA

05/11 - 02/13 (1yrs 9mths)
*****
*****
INDIA



They have eaten my one month in between.

And now it shows my total experience to be 2 yrs and 11 months.

What should i do now?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Birender said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my positive skills assessment.
> 
> ...


Need not bother about it, it seems happens with everyone. They don't take into account the starting month of your experience period.
The decision of allotting the points for experience is in the hands of DIAC and they will consider your experience from Mar 2013 till the date you get the invitation, and this experience is not included in your ACS certificate.
Be ready to submit documents in future as proof for this additional experience which you have gained after your ACS process.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Need not bother about it, it seems happens with everyone. They don't take into account the starting month of your experience period.
> The decision of allotting the points for experience is in the hands of DIAC and they will consider your experience from Mar 2013 till the date you get the invitation, and this experience is not included in your ACS certificate.
> Be ready to submit documents in future as proof for this additional experience which you have gained after your ACS process.



THanks a ton bro. This is a big relief. :clap2:

Can you please help me with this as well:

EOI also calculate points (i guess), is there any documents i need to submit there as well so that i get points for my experience.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

U mean

ACS cant asess fully experience??

I am worried


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Birender said:


> THanks a ton bro. This is a big relief. :clap2:
> 
> Can you please help me with this as well:
> 
> EOI also calculate points (i guess), is there any documents i need to submit there as well so that i get points for my experience.


Documents of proof after ACS till date of filing EOI.
Form 16.
personal income tax assessment papers
salary slips
work exp document
bank statement
offer letter resignation letter
PF payslips

Have a look at the thread, url given below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/151754-critical-situation-living-edge.html


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 6th Jan and currently waiting for CO allocation. I have all the proof for my work experience so keeping my fingers crossed hoping that DIAC will evaluate my correct work exp (8+ yrs) rather than assessed by ACS(6.3 yrs).
> 
> Are you also in the same boat and facing the same problem. Please respond


Hi gwaikar, please let me know your status of visa.

I have same case as your, Please do reply me asap.

Thanks a million.


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

hello

I received my assessment for 261313 , but they just accepted my full-time career.Does DIAC count the Part-time experience ? they accept 6 years and 3 months of my experience (full-time) but refused to confirm the part-time. 
1.Do I have the right to mention my whole experience in EOI application ?

Thank you for your suggestions in advance


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi gwaikar, please let me know your status of visa.
> 
> I have same case as your, Please do reply me asap.
> 
> Thanks a million.


Hi,

I had applied for visa 189 on 6Jan 2013 and had submitted all the docs.

Currently I am waiting for grant


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi 

can anyone tell me whether I m eligible for claiming points of my experience based on my outcome below?? 5 points for 3 yr??

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi gwaikar

Did DIAC ask you for experience documents which was not counted by ACS?
What did yo do for uncounted experience by ACS?

Thanks,
withganesh at gmal


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi
> 
> can anyone tell me whether I m eligible for claiming points of my experience based on my outcome below?? 5 points for 3 yr??
> 
> ...


Yes you can claim 5 points,

refer link for details: Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
-> Points - Skilled employment - At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - 5 points


----------



## appli190 (Jul 8, 2013)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


Hi Gwaikar,

Did you go for review on your ACS assesment? Its the same case with me as well. I have from date to till date mentioned on my reference letter. Thanks


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

vanguard said:


> hello
> 
> I received my assessment for 261313 , but they just accepted my full-time career.Does DIAC count the Part-time experience ? they accept 6 years and 3 months of my experience (full-time) but refused to confirm the part-time.
> 1.Do I have the right to mention my whole experience in EOI application ?
> ...


They will count only FULL TIME JOB which involve at least 20 hours/week 
Please refer ACS link : https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for visa 189 on 6Jan 2013 and had submitted all the docs.
> 
> Currently I am waiting for grant


Thanks gwaikar

Did DIAC ask you for experience documents which was not counted by ACS?
What did yo do for uncounted experience by ACS?

Thanks,
withganesh at gmal


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

hi

ACS refused to accept my part-time experience , I would like to know how DIAC behave with this issue? Is it possible to convince them to accept part-time experience ?


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

itsmeganesh said:


> Thanks gwaikar
> 
> Did DIAC ask you for experience documents which was not counted by ACS?
> What did yo do for uncounted experience by ACS?
> ...


Actually at the time of ACS assesement I had submitted the referral letters for all the companies, still the exp was reduced.

To DIAC I had provided all my joining,releiving letters and salary slips of all companies at the time of application
So they have not explicitly asked me for that.

Hope it helps.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx buddy for reply

But my skill deemed date is mentioned Nov 2012,, see carefully

I m worried..


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to file my ACS this week. I have worked in 3 companies in my tenure. It would be difficult to get roles and responsibilities on company letterhead, hence going for 3rd party reference. My question is, since the companies I worked for ( past 2, excluding current one ) are in gurgaon and i am living in bangalore as if now. i have few colleagues in my current company, who USED TO work with me in gurgaaon in those two companies....pretty much we moved together from one job to another...... can I take references from folks who are with me in current company as they were my colleagues before as well...their official emails ids are obviously not working for past two companies......or do i need to track someone from past companies who STILL work there, send then over reference letter, ask them to sign it and send over back to me........thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## appli190 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello folks, I think you should submit your doubts/queries to ACS too .....they generally responds well within time .

Today i posted this query to ACS -
"My current employment reference letter shows my employment period from - 'dd/mm/yyyy'to 'TILL DATE'. Letter also has the DATE mention on the letter. Pls confirm if this is acceptable for my skill assesment from ACS "

Got below response within half an hour-
"Thank you for your email. If the reference states "till date" and the reference letter is dated this should be sufficient"


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi

can anyone tell me whether I m eligible for claiming points of my experience based on my outcome below?? 5 points for 3 yr??

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India
plz relly


----------



## aditya_j007 (Jul 18, 2013)

ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience although I have 9+ yrs of relevant System Analyst experience and a Bachelor Of Engineering in Computer Science. I am trying for an EOI under ICT Business and System Analyst. 
When asked why they reduce 4yrs even after giving valid experience certificates on company letter head , they said all your experience has been assessed positive however, they referred me to a link criteria for assessment. 

If I see the link it means my ICT Major Degree was not closely related to System Analyst Code. 
and that means 4 yrs experience is required. Which means they will deduct 4 yrs. 

Now I do not understand why a BE in Computer Science won't closely relate to System Analyst Code. 

I lost 5 points due to this and had to submit EOI with 65 points as they considered my Experience from March 2008 instead of March 2004.
With 70 points I would have got an invite in August 5th Round... 

Any idea if this can be challanged?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aditya_j007 said:


> ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience although I have 9+ yrs of relevant System Analyst experience and a Bachelor Of Engineering in Computer Science. I am trying for an EOI under ICT Business and System Analyst.
> When asked why they reduce 4yrs even after giving valid experience certificates on company letter head , they said all your experience has been assessed positive however, they referred me to a link criteria for assessment.
> 
> If I see the link it means my ICT Major Degree was not closely related to System Analyst Code.
> ...


With 65 points you have a high chance of getting invitation, provided the ceiling factor doesn't comes into your way.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys I too have 8 years experience in just one organization from the start. Does it mean my experience will also come less than 8? What can I do?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes u will get 8 yr deduction if u dont have any qualification


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a degree in engineering still? In electronic and communications


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

then u will probablly get 4 yr deduction in majority case.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for responding man. But this just doesn't make any sense. Why are they doing this what's the logic behind it.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

there is no answer for your question.. this question many people ask including myself... 

no answer buddy


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks for responding man. But this just doesn't make any sense. Why are they doing this what's the logic behind it.


may be reduce the number of applicants but no one knows real reason but only they.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmmmm thanks for your prompt response. Waiting for my ielts result too I just hope I score good so I secure some points there. But your response is much appreciated. I submitted my ACS application on June 7 but its still in progress. Is there Anyone in similar situation.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. I guess that could be the only reason.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Have you submitted EOI


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I have done NIIT 2 years diploma and M.Sc in computer science after that I have got 9 year 9 months experience in Software company, kindly suggest me how much experience ACS will count out of 9.9 yrs


----------



## ramandeep.er (Jun 9, 2013)

*ACS exp reduction clarification*

Hi 
My Case 
ACS filed 5th July
BTech Electronics and Comm Engg.
Exp: March 2007 - Nov 2009 as Technical Analyst
Nov 2009 - Till Date - Business Analyst/ Senior Business Analyst
Please suggest if ACS will reduce my work experiecene? :fingerscrossed:
I have relevant profile as BA and filed ACS in same. 
Thanks 
RD!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

to mandip

mostly get 4 yr deduction min....based on qualification of bachelor especially engineering


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

ramandeep.er said:


> Hi
> My Case
> ACS filed 5th July
> BTech Electronics and Comm Engg.
> ...


make it clear on your ACS regarding the duration of work exp . In your case 
March 07- Nov 09 & Nov 09 to ( mention the date you submit the form - don't write till date but give the exact date. for instance you submit your ACS today so mention your latest exp as Nov 09 Till Sep 13. 

This way you can get credit to your complete years of exp. 

SE


----------



## sandeep1219 (May 13, 2014)

*will ACS deduct 2 years for my case ?*

Hello guys please help me in this situation..

I finished b.tech IT in India, then i have 2 years experience as a Developer Programmer in India

then i did Masters of IT, in Australia, after finishing i came back to India, then again i have 2 years experience as a Developer Programmer in India.

so can any one tell me .. will ACS deduct experience or will it consider 4 years of work experience ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sandeep1219, 

if you refer to the Summary of Criteria, you'll see that ACS now deducts at least 1 year of experience, if you apply for a skilled migration and not a temporary graduate visa. It is explained in more detail in the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 3+. Since you have multiple qualifications, the earliest "skilled" date will count. The scenarios for a positive outcome and your "skilled date" are: 


(Indian) Bachelor Degree (*major* in ICT, *closely related* to nominated occupation) + *2 years *post-graduation. This is the best case scenario. You have two years left. 
(Indian) Bachelor Degree (*major* in ICT, *not* closely related to nominated occupation) + *4 years* post-graduation. Zero years left. 
 If your bachelor degree is assessed as a minor in ICT you'd need at least 5 (or 6) years of work experience and would not qualify based on your bachelor. However, your *Australian master degree* (closely related to nominated occupation) + *1 year* of work experience post-graduation would also make you skilled. This leaves you with one year of "skilled" work experience. 

So, you have three possible (positive) outcomes with differed "skilled" dates. You may be left with 2, 1 or 0 years of work experience. Unfortunately, because you worked overseas and not in Australia, you won't be able to claim points for them because the "entry-level" is 3 years . Your skills assessment is valid for 2 years, though. Plus, you can claim work experience points for periods after the assessment, if you submit all the evidence to DIBP. So it might be worthwhile to get the assessment now to find out whether you can claim work experience points after another year. Intensive IELTS preparation might also be an option to increase your points. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## sandeep1219 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Monica .

i am applying acs for skilled migration, having 50 points and IELTS 6 in all,

Today i met MARA agent, he said you will get 5 more points for work experience, ACS is not deducting for post Australian study.

is that true ? with that i can apply 190 visa


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey!!
Mine is also the similar case...
I am keen on knowing, how did it work for you.
Please update the thread...

Thanks,
Krishna




gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

gwaikar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> In my ACS assessment my total work experience is calculated as 6years and 7 months while my actual work experience is 8 years.
> ...



Hi Gwaikar,
I am in a similar state as you stated sometime back
My ACS application is in stage 4. Unfortunately I haven't mentioned a TO DATE on the reference letter of my current experience. It states that "This letter is to certify that MR. ABC is an employee of COMPANY NAME, Australia Pvt ltd since 1st June 2013".
All my previous experiences have got a TO DATE in them.

These 5 points of my local exp are important to sum up my total points to 60.

What happened to you application later? Did DIAC consider your experience appropriately or you applied for a reassessment to ACS?

Thank you. Good day.


----------



## devarajanbe (Dec 20, 2014)

*Raj*

Hello, 

ACS evaluated my application of my experience and education and published result in two working days since application filed date. Unfortunately ACS not considered my initial 4yrs of IT exp. While filing application, submitted experience letter along with roles and responsibility for my complete IT experience - 7.5 Yrs completed Bachelor Engineering in Electronic & Communication. ACS Published results given below. 

ACS Result:
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxxx University completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/07 - 06/08 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxxxxx
Country: xxxx

Dates: 06/08 - 09/10 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: xxx
Employer: xxxxx
Country: xxxx

Dates: 09/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxxxx
Country: xxxx


Dates: 02/11 - 03/13 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: xxx
Employer: xxxxx
Country: xxxx


Dates: 03/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxxx
Country: xxxx 

Please guide on this situation what can be done as next step to get minimum of 5Yrs exp from ACS ? , I don't want to spend money again on appeal or review process as can't assure on grantee of results.. 

As of now with this application it's 3Yrs 6 Months but I want minimum of 5 yrs experience to show migration points (10 point for 5 Yrs), do I need to apply ACS again after 18months to show my experience as 5 Yrs exp ? 

Appreciate your help in advance!!. 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

devarajanbe said:


> Hello,
> 
> ACS evaluated my application of my experience and education and published result in two working days since application filed date. Unfortunately ACS not considered my initial 4yrs of IT exp. While filing application, submitted experience letter along with roles and responsibility for my complete IT experience - 7.5 Yrs completed Bachelor Engineering in Electronic & Communication. ACS Published results given below.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

ACS has deducted right number of years because BE ECE is not closely related to your nominated occupation. Now, coming back to what can be done? What are your other particulars? Age, IELTS etc.?

Right now, I guess getting a higher band in IELTS will be the best suited solution for you. I am guessing you're a band 7. Try PTE, I have heard getting 79 in PTE is pretty doable.
Else, the last resort should be to look for state sponsorship.

HTH


----------



## devarajanbe (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi HTH, 

Thanks for the quick reply and alternate options. 

Initially estimated visa points with online portal document such as I have 55 Points (Age -30 points for below 32Yrs +ICT Major -15 Points +Exp 5Yrs - 10 Points). By targeting IELTS score of 7 my total would become 65. Now post Acs assessment with results my points reduced from 55 to 50 due to shortage of 2 Yrs from my estimation. Will explore the option of PTE as well. Not sure the probility of getting visa approval with 60 points . 

How can I apply for state sponsorship from India ? . 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## AbuthahirA (Jan 1, 2015)

*Query against Aus PR points*

Hello Friends,

I do have following situation, indeed, I want self check against my points before apply EOI. More precisely, I traveled to Aus for work and stayed for an year and returned back and again traveled back and worked for an year. Hence, can I claim 5 points on my first travel to Australia Expereince and include my second travel to Australia expereince in my India expereince to gain 5 points to increase the number of year from 4.5 to 5.5 and apply EOI? Its basically about adding my second australia exp with India exp to gain 5 points and use only my first year Aus exp to retain 5 points.

If do so, any risk involved in that?

Facts Points
------ ------
Age – 31 30
4.5 year -->Overseas skilled employment (India) 5
English test 0
2+ years of Australia work exp 5
Education 15

Please suggest or point me any clear DIAC instruction for this situation?

cheers,
Ala


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

This topic has been discussed many times. You cannot club that way. Australian experience cannot be added to Indian experience. You are providing false information and may result in visa rejection.

Since you were in Australia and it is not a difficult task for DIBP to figure out what you were doing and where you were. Try gaining points through English Test. That is legitimate and safe option.


----------



## pori37 (Apr 14, 2015)

hi

can anyone share business analyst roles and responsibilities with +ve ACS 

Thanks


----------



## devarajanbe (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi , 

My work experience and education has been evaluated by ACS and result published. In that work experience considered for 4 Yrs due to my education not close to my present job. But I want minimum of 5 Yrs. I am planning to wait one more year to make my work experience as 5 Yrs. 

Do I have to undergo ACS evaluation again with my added experience after an yr ?. Or as ACS already published my result and valid for 2 yrs so it is enough to show proof of additional one yr exp while submitting application to DIAC ?. Please help me on this .

Added to that by any chance Australia embassy planning to change Visa 189 rules in near future ?. 

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## sat123 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have 11 years 8 months of experience relevant to my job code but I am out of job since last one month. When ACS reviewed my application they considered 2 years criteria ( 2 years in last 10 years vs. 4 years from overall experience) and reduced 2 years from my experience in last 10 years. This would have still given me points for 8 years experience but because I am out of job, one month was further reduced and my experience is considered as 7 years 11 months. I am now loosing 5 points for this. If I had applied last month, I would have got 8 years experience following the same rule. This is very frustrating and ridiculous calculation but will have to bear with it. 

So, just wanted to share with others that timing is also important when you submit your application.


----------



## mitrafriend1987 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Seniors, kindly provide you inputs.

Me and my husband will be applying for ACS assessment soon in 261111 - ICT Business Analysts category
My husband's profile:
BE - IT
MBA - Telecom
Work profile - Telecom Business analyst
Work ex - 3.5 yrs

My Profile:
BE - ECE
MBA - Telecom
Work exp - Telecom Business analyst
Work exp - 3.10 Yrs

Can someone let me know the following:
Will we both be assessed positive for the skills?
How much years of work ex will be deducted for me and for my husband?

TIA


----------



## Rijurajgopal (May 27, 2016)

Hello All,
I got a positive skill assessment result from ACS for my education, but ACS reduced 2 years from my work exp. I have been working from April 2011- till date in the same organization.
Statement in my ACS result "The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
Now i have all the documents to prove my 5 years of work experience. Now in my EOI can i mention my work exp from April 2011 or do i need to mention it from April 2013.
If my work exp is considered from April 2011 then i can claim 10 points else will get only 5 points.

Please advise.

Regards,
Riju Rajgopal.


----------



## sonali0928 (Sep 11, 2016)

Rijurajgopal said:


> Hello All,
> I got a positive skill assessment result from ACS for my education, but ACS reduced 2 years from my work exp. I have been working from April 2011- till date in the same organization.
> Statement in my ACS result "The following employment after April 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> Now i have all the documents to prove my 5 years of work experience. Now in my EOI can i mention my work exp from April 2011 or do i need to mention it from April 2013.
> ...


Hi Riju,
In what format did you submit your work experience? Were you able to get detailed reponsibilities from your employer? 
regards
Sonal


----------



## sand21079 (Feb 12, 2016)

*gap in emplyment*

Hi friends,

I have a query regarding relevant experience calculated by ACS

My wife has done BA in Maths( hons) followed by MCA from a reputed college of India. 

She completed her MCA in July 2004. Since then she is in IT job with 1 yr and 3 months break in between ( Mar 2009 to June 2010) which reduces her work experience to 10 yrs and 9 months.

Her 10 yrs and 9 months work experience comprises software programming and product development.

How much relevant work experience would ACS consider in this case?

Experts please help. I am about to apply for assessment.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## endy_87 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello there,

I am new here. I am about to start processing Skill Assessment. Can you please answer few of my queries, below -
a) I am having 5 years and 4 months of experience within the same company i have started from. In employer reference letter what should i ask my employer to fill in 'To' dates ?

b) Which among 'Till Date'/'To Date' and 'current calender month' is best to specify in it ?

Someone please reply asap so that i can get these documents finalized. Thanks


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Query with ACS assessment*

I have got my ACS assessment done in July'17 and they assessed a total of 2 years 8 months of my work experience as valid.
I changed Job in Aug'17 and have been working with the new company since then.

I am loosing 5 points due to lack of 4 months of experience done by ACS.

I am planning to submit EOI around December. Can i put in my new experience of 5 months and claim 5 points for work ex.

Regards,
Eshan


----------

